# We should be ashamed and embarrassed



## HaShev (Jun 10, 2019)

We should ashamed and embarrassed that Eskimos and small villages in Romania are using 4k and 5k VR180 3d cameras while we are still shooting overly compressed 720p 2d videos.
My TV cable provider is still pushing 480p resolution when 1080p should be the standard and 4k and 8k should be the premium.
We were promised HD was gonna be mandatory standard over 10-15 years ago.   
MY DATA SPEED IS less then 800kbps down from the 2-3mb actual 4G speed intro years ago, I'm sure those Eskimos are getting 5G by now.  Somewhere in an igloo near the North Pole is an Eskimo bundled up in fur coats eating blubber and getting faster clearer services then I am here in the supposed most advanced country in the world.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2019)

all things considered------I would still not want to be an eskimo----
time for me to float out to sea in my kayak


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 10, 2019)

Other countries have much faster internet for cheaper. Why get a 4K TV when everything is broadcast in 720p?


----------



## NoVote (Jun 10, 2019)

HaShev said:


> We should ashamed and embarrassed that Eskimos and small villages in Romania are using 4k and 5k VR180 3d cameras while we are still shooting overly compressed 720p 2d videos.
> My TV cable provider is still pushing 480p resolution when 1080p should be the standard and 4k and 8k should be the premium.
> We were promised HD was gonna be mandatory standard over 10-15 years ago.
> MY DATA SPEED IS less then 800kbps down from the 2-3mb actual 4G speed intro years ago, I'm sure those Eskimos are getting 5G by now.  Somewhere in an igloo near the North Pole is an Eskimo bundled up in fur coats eating blubber and getting faster clearer services then I am here in the supposed most advanced country in the world.



Want faster? You gotta pay for it.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 10, 2019)

NoVote said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > We should ashamed and embarrassed that Eskimos and small villages in Romania are using 4k and 5k VR180 3d cameras while we are still shooting overly compressed 720p 2d videos.
> ...


I SAID DATA NOT WIFI, data can't be increased speed, & they throttle it to hell.
 Comcast's monopoly and poor service and illegal billing practices prevent me from having Wifi.


----------

